# supercharging a ka24de #2



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I would gladly give the left nut for the GT-R. Count me in. I get first in the Mine's! There! I just claimed it! Anyone who tries to contest will have to give up both nuts, or in the case of the One-Nut Wonder, aka High_Octane, you're screwed. No offense of course. So when are we doin this thing??


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

ASAP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> ASAP!!!!!!!!!!


Sweet should we go ahead and get the surgery setup, so we can make quick work of this thing? LOL! For those of that are thinking, "OMG! I am so not giving up my left ball for a silly car! OMG!" Guess what? The car is gonna yank them off anyways, so what's the point in having them in the first place. And for those of you who DO understand this, go ahead and get your sex in, cause it will never be the same again!


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

afroeman said:


> Sweet should we go ahead and get the surgery setup, so we can make quick work of this thing? LOL! For those of that are thinking, "OMG! I am so not giving up my left ball for a silly car! OMG!" Guess what? The car is gonna yank them off anyways, so what's the point in having them in the first place. And for those of you who DO understand this, go ahead and get your sex in, cause it will never be the same again!


LOL, LMAO funniest thing I've read in weeks!!!! Good one!


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

if you lose your left, will you lose testoterone and be all fruity? cause i couldnt do that for a car.....but if you dont really need the nut......j/p


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

What happened to part 1 of supercharging the KA? was it the longest post ever in this forum? Don't give your left nut. give like your wife, or your first kid. You're going to need your nuts after you get the mine's skyline. Hotties are going to want a ride now...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I'd rather have an R, not a V. V's aren't quite worth either of my testicles. I use my testicles more than I drive anyways.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the first one was closed cuz it was worthless and so offtopic.. this one needs to be closed too. take it to PM or OT


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

TO OT we go!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I still think the new Dukes of Hazzard movie sucked, even if Jessica Simpson is stupidly hot. No, I don't like chicken fries. How can a potato have a mustache? When the eugenics movement gained popularity in America in the early 20th century, it took a more negative approach to selective breeding. Dance Hal, dance! When the valence electrons are spin paired, electromagnetism simply cannot exist, in either form. Was auf Deutsch zu schreiben, ach das ist mir die Welt! I can't imagine why anyone would want a gold tooth. Damn it, he should never have used that bic pen as an oil restrictor! Koko de wa, jitensha dake da yo na. Where's my squad car?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I still think the new Dukes of Hazzard movie sucked, even if Jessica Simpson is stupidly hot. No, I don't like chicken fries. How can a potato have a mustache? When the eugenics movement gained popularity in America in the early 20th century, it took a more negative approach to selective breeding. Dance Hal, dance! When the valence electrons are spin paired, electromagnetism simply cannot exist, in either form. Was auf Deutsch zu schreiben, ach das ist mir die Welt! I can't imagine why anyone would want a gold tooth. Damn it, he should never have used that bic pen as an oil restrictor! Koko de wa, jitensha dake da yo na. Where's my squad car?


Were you like high on something we've never heard of or was that really supposed to make sense? I didn't understand most of that! Kinda funny when you read it tho...Let's move this thing shall we.. and to the guy wondering about the fruity nut.. The answer is no, you will not go gay by giving up your left nut.. You will however probably lose your nuts after driving the Mine's, so what's the point in keeping them? You might as well donate them and make some cheese and pitch in for the Skyline!


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

afroeman said:


> Were you like high on something we've never heard of or was that really supposed to make sense? I didn't understand most of that! Kinda funny when you read it tho...Let's move this thing shall we.. and to the guy wondering about the fruity nut.. The answer is no, you will not go gay by giving up your left nut.. You will however probably lose your nuts after driving the Mine's, so what's the point in keeping them? You might as well donate them and make some cheese and pitch in for the Skyline!


LOL!! Hey did you know that R.Millen from formula d did all the drifting in that movie... I personally don't like the guy...when he wins its because he has great skill, but when he looses its because his car was setup wrong...what an idiot and he also complains about everything... I bet some drifters from here can kill him in a drift match. 

WOW wow wow! I never said anything about giving up both nuts....I just said the left one. Id like to someday like to have children... even though they might not come out right since the Mines GTR has the capacity to Split your own atoms!!! 

I don't think this thread should be canceled... its a good way to have some fun and helps take away stress from everyday life...plus whats wrong with a little fun?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder how Millen is gonna feel about driving the Solstice, haha


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I wonder how Millen is gonna feel about driving the Solstice, haha


I know Rhys, because my sister is about to be competing in Formula D, so I talk to him at Drift event's. Him, and Ken Gushi mainly. Anyways, he said he would rather stay with the GTO but he likes the Solstice. I almost slapped him. The solstice is so freakin ugly.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive actually been thinking about buying one. They look so damn weird that no one would expect to see someone drifting in it. Kinda like how i never see a RX8 drifting, but they handle better than the RX7(personal opinion).


Afroeman- I know a guy who ran in most of the FD events this year. Andy Sapp, drives a black BMW. Damn good driver, the car just doesnt have enough power.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Ive actually been thinking about buying one. They look so damn weird that no one would expect to see someone drifting in it. Kinda like how i never see a RX8 drifting, but they handle better than the RX7(personal opinion).
> 
> 
> Afroeman- I know a guy who ran in most of the FD events this year. Andy Sapp, drives a black BMW. Damn good driver, the car just doesnt have enough power.


Just out of curiosity.. how do you get into formula D? I would like to know how bubba drift did it.. hey cool sort of. I think it would be cool to see a RX8 drift although there is one in D1.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

register on the site, before the season begins. I heard that guy is supposed to be running a different car next year.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> I think it would be cool to see a RX8 drift although there is one in D1.


I never seen one. Private driver? or just certain events?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, I just received a full sponsorship from Dunlop Tires, and I am awaiting the contract papers from Intrax Suspension. AEM, Injen, Bride, and B&G Suspension are looking at giving me at least a partial sponsorship. So, basically getting into formula D is getting noticed and talking to the right people. See, my sister was a photographer for East Texas Imports.com at the Houston event last year, so she had full media access. So she got to talk to Ken Gushi, Rhys Millen, James Bondurant, Alex Pfeiffer, etc., etc. And she made a good impression on them with her knowledge. And even though they've never seen her drift, they wanted her on the Formula D, because 1) she's female, and 2) she's female and she's into cars and knows what she's talking about. She really isn't even that good. I got noticed because I made an impression with skill, and I know the same guys that she does. It's basically about knowing people and who to talk to.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

afroeman said:


> Well, I just received a full sponsorship from Dunlop Tires, and I am awaiting the contract papers from Intrax Suspension. AEM, Injen, Bride, and B&G Suspension are looking at giving me at least a partial sponsorship. So, basically getting into formula D is getting noticed and talking to the right people. See, my sister was a photographer for East Texas Imports.com at the Houston event last year, so she had full media access. So she got to talk to Ken Gushi, Rhys Millen, James Bondurant, Alex Pfeiffer, etc., etc. And she made a good impression on them with her knowledge. And even though they've never seen her drift, they wanted her on the Formula D, because 1) she's female, and 2) she's female and she's into cars and knows what she's talking about. She really isn't even that good. I got noticed because I made an impression with skill, and I know the same guys that she does. It's basically about knowing people and who to talk to.



or being a chick that is good looking, and knows what RWD and FWD is.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Loki said:


> or being a chick that is good looking, and knows what RWD and FWD is.


Haha... yeah that's true...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

afroeman said:


> Well, I just received a full sponsorship from Dunlop Tires, and I am awaiting the contract papers from Intrax Suspension. AEM, Injen, Bride, and B&G Suspension are looking at giving me at least a partial sponsorship.


Damn, another Dunlop driver i know. I hope you get the rest of your sponsors, dude. How did you go about getting sponsored?


----------

